# Pamācības >  kads nevar palidzet ar LED pieslegumu

## hazaa

Ta ka seit noteikti ir cilveki kuri vairak saprot no elektronikas vajadzetu Jusu  palidzibu:


man ir sadas diodes:
Emitted Colour : White
Size (mm) : 5mm
Lens Colour : Water Clear
Forward Voltage (V) : 3.2 ~ 3.6
Reverse Current (uA) : <= 30
Luminous Intensity Typ Iv (mcd) : 4000(Typical) ~ 5000(Max)
KADU rezistoru man ir jalieto lai varetu pieslegt 10 sadas diodes pie pirkstin baterijas un ta lai ta neizdeg viena diena 
vai labak slegt pie diviem pirkstiniem? ieskai ka labak darit kede vai paralela sleguma.


jau ieprieks paldies

----------


## Velko

Un kāds ir Forward Current?

Lai nu kā - diez vai arī ar 2 pirkstiņiem pietiks. Lai kas sanāktu, nepieciešams, lai barošanas spriegums būtu lielāks par LEDu Forward Voltage. Atlikusī sprieguma starpība tiek dzēsta ar tā rezistora palīdzību.

Viena šāda LED pieslēgšana pie 3 pirkstiņiem (barošanas spriegums Ub=4.5V), pieņemu ka If = 20mA, forward voltage paņēmu mazāko Uf = 3.2V

R = (Ub - Uf) / If 
R = (4.5-3.2) / 0.02 = 65 omi, tuvākais rezistors (no tiem, kādi tiek ražoti) - 68 omi

Ja gribi visas 10 diodes saslēgt virknē, tad barošanai vajadzēs vismaz 32V. Slēdzot paralēli (katram LED, protams, savs rezistors) - kopējā patērētā strāva būs 10*20mA = 200mA, kas "izēdīs" baterejas ātri vien.

Vari paspēlēties ar šo: http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

----------

